

Top Banks Suffering from Multiple Vulnerabilities - backslash
http://www.stopthehacker.com/2009/11/25/top-banks-suffering-from-multiple-vulnerabilities/

======
petronius
Interesting article. Sort of confirms what i already knew.

------
Biffins
This is why I keep all my money under my bed.

